# Shrimp "CREW"



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This is something I whipped up Sunday night and everyone loved it so much I have to cook it again tomorrow night when Grandson #1 comes over for his weekly visit. 

I call it "CREW" because it has elements of shrimp CReole and shrimp stEW in it. I love creole but have never made a stew I really like so I combined elements of both into my shrimp CREW

1 1/2 -2 pounds of peeled shrimp any size will do, but don't go too small. Mine were something like 20-30 count.

1 Large onion chopped
3/4 of a bell pepper chopped
2-3 stalks of celery sliced thin (I use a salad shooter gizmo to get it thin slices)
2 stalks of green onion cut up
1 1/2 teaspoon of chopped garlic I just used the stuff you get already chopped in the jar
1/2 small can tomato paste
salt, pepper and Tony's to taste

In a large pan with 2-3 inch sides make a dark roux with 4 tablespoons of oil and 4 tablespoons of all purpose flour (I use a large skillet that's about 9" across and has sides that are about 2-3 inches high and it has a glass lid so I can see what's going on). I got mine moderately dark, darker than peanut butter but not black. If it's black then you done it too long, chunk it and start over. Once the roux is close to the color you want then throw in the onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic and cook until the onions begin to go transparent...usually 10 minutes give or take. Once that is done, add 1/2 can of the tomato paste and start adding water about 1/2 cup at a time to mix everything up well and keep adding water and mixing until you get to a gravy consistency. Don't get it too thin but that's your personal preference on thickness. If you get it too thin just turn up the heat a little and take off the lid and let some of the water cook out. Once you have the gravy to the right consistency add some salt, pepper and Tony's. Don't over do it yet, just add some to start and let this all simmer for about 15 minutes. After about 15-20 minutes go ahead and add the shrimp and green onion. Cook for another 10 minutes on a slow to medium simmer with the lid on the pot. After 10 minutes taste and add salt, pepper and Tony's to taste. Serve over cooked rice and enjoy...sorry I forgot to take the pictures.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Gotta have grits with that :mrgreen:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man that sounds GOOD! I may have to try that out soon.



LostLouisianian said:


> ...sorry I forgot to take the pictures.


Well, there's always tomorrow. :mrgreen:

Seriously. I'd like to see some pictures.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Man that sounds GOOD! I may have to try that out soon.
> 
> Well, there's always tomorrow. :mrgreen:
> 
> Seriously. I'd like to see some pictures.


I will try to get pics tomorrow before the pot is attacked.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Just curious, where do you get shrimp from around here? 

Recipe looks jam up btw.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Smiths had them on sale all week until yesterday for like 5$ per pound


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

So I made it again last night and had a couple of changes. I added half a stick of butter to the mixture once I added the veggies to the roux and then I added about 1 tablespoon of dried parsley flakes to the sauce about 10 minutes before serving. Everyone thought the additions made it even more better. My wife made the comment that she would even put this on old gym socks and eat them....;-) I have some pics let me see if I can get them on here


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9938-img-4624.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9922-img-4622.html

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9930-img-4623.html


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy crap man! That looks amazing!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> Holy crap man! That looks amazing!!!


Thanks, and it's stupid easy to make too...I'm beginning to wish I had never cooked it the first time, before the meal was over, grandson #1 was asking when we were having it again...


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9938-img-4624.html
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9922-img-4622.html
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/membe...-albums-shrimp-crew-picture9930-img-4623.html


Just ate a huge burger and am now instantly hungry again. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I took the liberty of putting up the pics without the link.







Looks really good. Last pic looks like bisque.

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks goob seems I was technologically challenged. It is sort of like a bisque now that you mention it. Oh by the way on the last one I made I added about 1/2 stick of butter and about 3 tablespoons of dried parsley to it as well. I put the butter in after I added the veggies to the roux....gave it a little more of a sweeter smoother type taste. Now I just gotta keep an eye on the local stores for when shrimp goes on sale again.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That makes me itch for some etouffé!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> That makes me itch for some etouffé!


I know. I can cook an awesome crawfish etouffee but when it comes to shrimp etouffee I am an utter failure. I've tried more than a dozen recipes and can't find one that meets my standards. I can tell you this though, if you're ever in Baton Rouge go to Mike Anderson's restaurant and get the shrimp Norman. It is huge fried butterflied shrimp with the most amazing crab etouffee on top of them. You'll swear you died and went to heaven.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What is it that your shrimp etouffé lacks? How different is it from your crawfish version?

For me, I try to always keep dungeness crab shells in the freezer to make my base, adding in the specific critter's shells for oomph


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> What is it that your shrimp etouffé lacks? How different is it from your crawfish version?
> 
> For me, I try to always keep dungeness crab shells in the freezer to make my base, adding in the specific critter's shells for oomph


It just comes out tasting bland and there is no shrimpy flavor to it. Kinda hard to explain. I've even tried boiling the shrimp shells to make a shrimp stock an adding that to the mixture but it doesn't help. I would kill for a good tasting shrimp ettouffee that works....grrrrr


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What shrimp are you using? Have you boiled the heads with the stock too?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> What shrimp are you using? Have you boiled the heads with the stock too?


I normally buy what the local store has here in Saratoga....they don't have heads on them.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

looks great cuz! ive attempted crawfish etoufee a few times. my ancestors would shake their heads at my roux.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Don't worry cuz. I'll post my crawfish ettouffe recipe on here for ya.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

6.5 years ago:

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/6542-crawfish-etouffee.html

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Crawfish ettouffee


1 stick of butter
2 cups chopped onions
1 cup chopped celery
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 pound of crawfish tails (you can find them frozen at wally world just about year round)
2 teaspoons minced garlic
2 bay leaves
1-2 tablespoons of flour
1 cup of water
Salt, pepper and Tony's seasoning
2 tablespoons finely chopped parsley
3 tablespoons of chopped green onions (I use more because I like green onion)

In a large pan saute over medium high heat the butter, onion, celery and bell peppers until getting clear 10-12 min. Add the Crawfish, garlic and bay leaves and reduce heat to medium. Cook for 10-15 minutes stirring occasionally so it don't stick. ( normally add a little water to it while it is cooking). Dissolve the flour in the water and add to the mixture, stirring until it thickens. Add the parsley and green onion and cook for 2-3 more minutes then serve over rice. Add or subtract water to get the desired thickness you want. This is a good un and really easy to make.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Made the CREW again last night this time it was an absolute killer. I added 3/4 stick of butter and only used about 1/4 can of the tomato paste, and about 2 tablespoons of dried parsley flakes. Oh I almost forgot, I got the roux darker this time, by accident because I was multi-tasking in the kitchen and came close to getting it over done but it was plenty dark just not burnt. I also put in about 25% more onion than before....ding ding ding...I finally have my winner


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love me a nice dark roux


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Shrimp on sale again at Smiths, going to make CREW again tomorrow night when Grandson #1 comes over for his weekly sleepover.


----------

